
AT&T preventing Time Warner shows from airing on Netflix - kurthr
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/02/att-lost-1-2b-by-preventing-time-warner-shows-from-airing-on-netflix/
======
magduf
So why isn't it illegal and jailable for AT&T to testify that they wouldn't
restrict content this way, in order to get government approval for their
merger, and then do exactly what they swore they would not do?

This is exactly why no one should ever feel bad about torrenting.

